# Cinesamples Support / Site Issue



## uselessmind (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi,
Has anyone been able to get a reply from Cinesamples Support recently?

Since their new shiny website is up i cant download any of my libraries anymore.
I contacted their support two days ago, but no reaction from them at all.


----------



## muddyblue (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes, 2 days ago Steve from cinesamples supports me fast.


----------



## PatrickS (Mar 11, 2021)

I also just got my support question resolved by Steve.


----------



## uselessmind (Mar 20, 2021)

I am happy to say Steve got back to me as well, still waiting to see how this develops though.


----------



## szurcio (May 27, 2021)

I have been waiting 2 weeks for a response to a simple question - nothing so far...


----------



## BitLink (Jun 3, 2021)

szurcio said:


> I have been waiting 2 weeks for a response to a simple question - nothing so far...


Hmm, so it's not just me then. I'm also waiting on a response because I can't activate a library I just bought. It hasn't been two weeks, but I hope it doesn't take that long, lol. I hope they respond to your question soon!


----------

